# How to stop your shuttlecraft from killing you



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

This kind of common wrist-rocket here... right now the hardest hitter I got. But did I trust it enough to pull back hard and the forks not break free and take my head off? No sir....









Changed tubes to larger diameter black... they are gentler and more powerful than the yellow ones.









Strategically placed duct tape (with zip ties so they won't unravel). Stops the fork part sliding back when you pull on the bands hard.









Lost wrist support rubber. Replaced with duct tape. Works better. The ends where the tubes are attached.. lost the plastic cylinders. Replaced those with duct tape too. The black tubes aren't sliding off nowhere.









And the most important part.... the bolt that holds it all together. It was only like a few centimeters long. I was afraid it might rip out of the half a thread holding the forks to the handle. I am shining a laser behind it and you can see I have replaced that tiny bolt *with a much longer one.*

You can see it better in black and white.









All these small things make it a much better wrist-rocket.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

The clamp which holds the forks on the grip looks the most likely part to fail under stress. Additional oversized washers underneath the bolt or better still a square metal plate with center hole would help.

It looks like you've already done this but I can't tell from the photos if the washers go edge-to-edge.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> The clamp which holds the forks on the grip looks the most likely part to fail under stress.


I added washers of course:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

What I meant was bigger diameter washers. So that if the orange clamp breaks there is something else between the forks and your face.

I assume these mass-produced Chinese frames haven't undergone any sort of safety testing. Just copies of copies of copies.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The plastic is quite robust. It won't break.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

If duct tape cant fix it the n F*** it. Very intuitive, Mc Giver would be proud. Is there room for a light inside the handle? (lava handle)


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The oversized washers are over the rods going inside. It's not going to break. The original didn't even have washers.









And yes, you can have a lava handle. But I am a tree hugger not a hippie.









Will easily make a mess out of a steel can without even trying.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Have you seen the duct tape with different print on it.

Duct tape dosent just come in silver anymore.

Or use the tape as a structural platform and sow, glue, or both fabric over the wrist brace.

It looks fine as it is. it looks very urban.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Have you seen the duct tape with different print on it.


Yes. Duck Dynasty camo. More expensive and looks ghey. I'm not putting any of that on my stuff.

I do have black and dark blue at the moment.



> Duct tape dosent just come in silver anymore.


I like silver. It's the cheapest.

First wallet I made... still going strong:

















It's not pretty but very functional. I only use it for petty cash.



> Or use the tape as a structural platform and sow, glue, or both fabric over the wrist brace.


Yeah. I could do that.



> It looks fine as it is. it looks very urban.


Indeed.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Very urban indeed. The upgrades/ modifications are great.

Stay original and silver. Suggestions are like pocket lint. take it and throw it away or leave it where you found it and forget /move on.

Were you able to look up the red green show? Its an old 1990 USA broad cast show.

Thanks for sharing, and commenting on my tennis ball shooter page. :rofl: :screwy:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Were you able to look up the red green show?


Yep. Most of it is on YouTube.








> Suggestions are like pocket lint.


Oh they are very useful. Specially if they come from women. I have learnt the hard way not to ignore those.



> Stay original and silver.


Things like camo patterns on duct tape... some are OK.. but why are they so much more expensive than ordinary duct tape when actually they are the exact same? I feel like I am getting ripped off. I can easily print better camo prints (or any prints) on a color laser printer and stick it all over anything with a glue-stick. :rofl:

https://www.daraz.pk/catalog/?q=duct+tape+camo&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2a0e.searchlist.search.go.3270417dprnE2w

https://www.daraz.pk/catalog/?q=duct+tape&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2a0e.home.search.go.35e34937s1piBs

It's not worth it for a quick repair job when the cheapest will work just as well. Some folks weave a rope harness with knots... very pretty looking. But honestly... too much work for too little reward.



> The upgrades/ modifications are great.


Thanks. Just made it a little safer is all. This thing was scary otherwise. The thing that really matters is how the Chinese saved money and fixed a teeny tiny bolt inside.... had to change that no matter what.



> and commenting on my tennis ball shooter page.


Yes.. that... not even sure what was going on there but you seemed to be having fun. I like being around happy people.

Seriously though that ball shooter can be trouble in the wrong hands. I'm surprised how much little trouble slingshots have caused compared to other weapons. They can do so much more. The only thing stopping it is that generally people with slingshots and other human powered weapons are actually nice law abiding folks. People with guns are often punks.

Why is that?


----------

